# Hardtail tyre upgrade - have I lost some marginal gains?



## maxants33 (4 mo ago)

I have pretty basic (but much loved) hardtail - an On-one Scandal 29er with 130mm travel and new two tone custom paintjob.








I am getting more serious on it and hitting bigger features and much techier trails. 
I have been running Maxxis 2.5 DHF in the front and Ardent 2.4 in the back. 

At Forests of Dean and Bike park Wales last week, when trying out some of the black and more downhill-ish trails, I really started to wonder whether I could do better on the rear tyre.
Long extremely rough descents and a few hairy moments when the back didn't lock up when going to check out new features - made me question.

-----In response to the above, I've ordered a DHF 2.6 , and plan to go DHF 2.6 front, DHF 2.5 back - the hope is I get more grip and a little bit more volume to soak up bumps on the back ------

My concerns/buyers remorse:

The Ardent/DHF combo always felt good (Rogate is my usual spot). Being slick out back can be fun. Is grippier rear as fun? Also going bigger = less manoeuvrability? 

I also love going to jump spots like bull track - the ardent is like DJ tyre - hows a DHF going to feel?




The new DHF just arrived, I can return it free of charge. I am wondering whether this 'upgrade' is going to make a positive difference, or leave me feeling like a chump for spending £50 in on wasted rubber right before a recession. I'm also a skint student...

Keen to hear if anyone had experience of going wider/grippier - and was it more fun/safer? Did if affect your jumps/agility much?


----------



## Tjomball (Jul 6, 2021)

More traction is never a bad thing in my book. Enjoy the bigger rubber, You'll feel the difference out on the trail.


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Used to run 2.6" f/r on my Bird Zero 29 and that made for a more comfy and grippy ride than my present 2.6/2.4 combo. 
I feel the difference when hitting rock gardens, roots etc. BUT... That can also be that I feel it more as i've installed a rear wheel with a bit less radial compliance. 
Anyways, 2.6/2.6 on a HT is super.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm on the following tires on my 2 hardtails both 29 x 2.6":

DHF/DHRII
Magic Mary/Hans Damf
I'll ride to the trails on the road with these and ride black diamond trails up/down once at the trails. I find they work well and I appreciate the traction out back when climbing steep technical sections. OP if you want more fun/excitement just go faster/bigger.

For winter/wet use I wouldn't want less tire in the rear. For summer use I run the same rubber, but I could get by with a faster rolling tire in the rear. I am just too lazy to bother switching. I like bigger volume so anything less than 29 x 2.6" for my 190lbs out of the shower feels like a road bike tire!  🤘


----------



## maxants33 (4 mo ago)

Thanks guys, based on your advice, I decided to fit the 2.6. only done a few local rides, but cannot feel any noticeable loss in handling or extra drag. 

Going to 417 bikepark next week, which I've heard is rocky as hell, so looking forward to seeing how the extra width feels! Not expecting miracles, but keen to see how far you can optimise a hardtail.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

If you haven't done inserts yet (Tannus, Airliner, Tubilito, or cushcore pro - if you want to suck all the joy out of pedaling). They make a huge difference for hardtails.


----------

